# Bitting rig



## Poodlepill (Oct 6, 2013)

So I was at a casual mini clinic and they had a driving trainer there demonstrating how to start your horse. He used a bittig rig. Do you all use a bitting rig to start your horses too?


----------



## Katie Iceton (Oct 6, 2013)

No...I use an old harness...I am cheap ha!


----------



## happy appy (Oct 7, 2013)

I use a harness too.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, I use a harness too, although I do have a bitting rig we use for ground driving a mini that will never be hooked. (He is claustrophobic AND spooky, so why risk it when we have so many others?).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2013)

Harness here too. Bitting rigs are nice but I can't justify the price when a harness will work just fine. When I started saddle horses I used a saddle.


----------



## Poodlepill (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. At the clinic he demonstrated the "bitting rig" as used to set the head, turned him loose to go round in circles, when the horse stopped he clucked to make him go again.

I've never used one for long lining when starting out I always used my driving bridle and the sursingle. So I was just curious what ya'll thought.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2013)

The harness can be used with side reins in that context as well if one chooses to use side reins as part of their training.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 7, 2013)

I only ever use a surcingle, not an actual bitting rig. I did just buy some (supposedly) pony size side reins, but they are disappointingly short. Apparently in small equine the side reins are meant to make the horse tuck his chin to his chest, and they are not meant for dressage type training, which is my choice of method. Oh well, I'm hoping that I can use them on the smaller minis, and they will be long enough for what I want.

I do have my eye on a pony size bitting rig from a different vendor, but I want it for it's parts...it has a nice open bridle, a good surcingle that I can also attach shaft loops to and drive with it the first few times I hitch...and it's got side reins--before I buy I will be checking measurements to make sure that everything is the size/length that I want. To use a bitting rig to teach the horse to tuck up into the frame that is desirable in the show ring--not my style at all.


----------

